# Guess what my grandis ate?



## Macano

My G-Rex (as in Grandis Rex :wink: ) adult female hadn't eaten since she shed last week and was looking mighty thin. So I decided to treat her and brought home a special friend for her. I bought a 7" Anole, a lizard, from the pet store for a couple dollars, not knowing if she'd be interested. When I got home I put the heat lamp on her for about on hour so she'd be mean and fiesty. Dropped the lizard in and.. nothing. She completely ignored it for about 10 minutes as it jumped around The Pit of Doom (her cage). I was about to pull it out when it crawled up near her on the top, and WHAM she snapped that thing up. It was like watching an old black and white dinasaur movie, the lizard vs. the mantis. Quite a fight! But that grandis wouldn't let go for anything and the lizard was doomed. She wasted no time devouring it, and it wasn't a pretty sight. I'll spare the details but don't try this yourself if you have a weak stomach.

She nearly finished the whole thing; not much was left. It was 7" long, and she still isn't quite plump yet and I imagine she could eat nearly half of another, but it's back to crickets for now. In conclusion, grandis is one badass bug :twisted:


----------



## dino

Hello,

I read on what you put about your H.Grandis eating a anole lizard and I thought that was just wrong. :x I know that mantids have to eat and sometimes in the wild eat lizards but I would not go to the pet shop and buy a $5-$10 lizard just to feed to your mantis. Anole lizards are mainly for pets not to start a feeding frenzing. Well It's your mantis and good luck with it.


----------



## jusmebabe

First the psot said he paid 2.00 for the Anole.

Secondly, sometime you have to try different things to get reptiles, insects or what ever to eat.

I purchased a non-feeding Indigo and tried different methods others suggested. Nothing worked. I tossed in a baby kingsnake and it ate it within minutes of tossing it in.

Was I going to let a 500.00 snake die as to not offend kingsnake lovers, not a chance.

The good thing is you don't have to fed yours lizards and if they go off feed you have the option of letting it die since it belongs to you.

Bottom line, what ever it takes to get a pet to eat is what most people will do.


----------



## Oneida

Few years back i tried this with a Toad and im guessing an L3-4 Chinese, sadly the toad won that encounter, ill have to try the Anole some time though, to bad you didnt get any pics i would have loved to see them, or even a video ;-)

*shrugs* perhaps i have stronger stomach than ppl like Dino ;-)


----------



## dino

Hello,

It doesn't say he paid $2 for the anloe it says a couple of dollars he bought it for.


----------



## jusmebabe

I was taught that a couple means 2. What does a couple mean to you?

In reality what ever price was paid does it matter as his Mantid ate.

Like I said, everyone gets to choose what to feed their pet and that's the good thing about this hobby.


----------



## dino

couple usually means 2-3 dollars but my pet shop sells anoles for $5


----------



## Rick

I have pics of a chinese eating a lizard. Also have pics of a Grandis eating a full grown female chinese.


----------



## Macano

An anole is nothing. Before I got married, I kept snakes. Those cute bunnies didn't stand a chance! And yes, couple dollers =$2, plus tax.


----------



## Jolt

> I have pics of a chinese eating a lizard. Also have pics of a Grandis eating a full grown female chinese.


post em up


----------



## dino

Hello,

You guys are heartless rejects :x Why would you feed a chinese female to your grandis Rick? That was really stupid. If your mantis needed food why buy an anole lizard? Why can't you just buy crickets or mealworms from your petshop... losers.


----------



## Peekaboo

I'm sorry, but calling people losers and either ignoring or not knowing all the facts before you chew someone a new one, is not the best way to gain the respect of other people.

Different opinions are okay to have, but if you want people to listen to you and consider what you have to say, you should be polite and non-inflammatory.


----------



## dino

Hello,

how would you like it if someone bought you and ,let his pet eat you and I dont care if people dont give me respect. ( PS: crickets flys, moths, ect. are a different thing)


----------



## Ian

Dino, you have no right to call other people loosers. The majority of people in this forum are mantid enthusiasts, and would in no way have any intentions to be be cruel towards mantids. I think you are the looser in this topic buddy....

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Macano

> Hello,how would you like it if someone bought you and ,let his pet eat you and I dont care if people dont give me respect. ( PS: crickets flys, moths, ect. are a different thing)


So are all people who keep large snakes and feed the rabbits, rats, guinea pigs, etc losers? And what exactly is it that makes crickets, flys, moths, etc, "different"? Are they any less alive than a lizard, or anything? Your reasoning makes no sense.


----------



## dino

Hello,

Ian I am not your buddy. I wasn't even talking to you when I called them losers and please mind your own buisness. No one asked your opinion in the first place.


----------



## dino

Hello,

I wasn't trying to argue with you guys in the first place. All I was saying was that was cruel and it is your mantis so you feed it whatever you want, but some of you guys kept raging it on but now since you pissed me off I am argueing now.


----------



## PseudoDave

This is an insect forum, a place to share info about mantids, after reading the posts again i cant for the life of me find something that could trigger that kinda ...


----------



## dino

what are you saying?


----------

